# Solved: DNS Errors...



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello Gents,

I have a client with about ten workgroup pc's and a Windows small business server. The server is setup to handle DNS for the office but its having issues. The browsers are connecting intermittently through domain name. But always if I just use IP. I looked at the error logs on the server and saw several entries for DNS errors. They are as follows:

The DNS server has encountered a critical error from the active directory. Check that the active directory is functioning properly. 

The next one is:

The DNS Server was unable to complete Directory service enumeration of zone blahblaah.local. This DNS Server is configured to use info obtained from active directoryand is unable to load the zone without it. Repeat enumeration.

Any ideas where to start?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

Try NetDiag and DCDiag? 

They are in the support\tools directory of the Windows CD


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Is it a new setup, or has it been running for a while and suddenly started having problems?

Is the DNS settings in IP configuration pointing to itself?

Check the zone files.....make sure the relevent SRV, NS, A records and DC records are in the zone...


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
we had an office with a DNS server. Turns out we didn't really need the dhcp config pointed at the server for any reason. They did have it setup as a domain controller but the pc's were not joined. We just wanted to change the setting on the router to have the clients use the router for DNS. This was a very weird network.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

what kind of router is it? I have a Sonic Wall at my environment and it can run as a DHCP client, I'm not sure about DNS.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

So you have resolved this issue? I was going to say check that DHCP isn't enabled on both the server and a router. I had this problem before and didn't realise it was running twice! 

Christian


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

YEah sorry,

It got really ugly though. Whoever setup and left this network must have really hated this guy... And now we see why, hes a real a-hole. Hes refusing to pay us for our work because he doesnt believe what weve done up to this point should have taken this long. But he doesnt even have any login info for any of his devices and the web interface on everything is disabled. Its like working frickin blind!!! It looks l;ike this guy does this to alot of techs. It explains why his network goes in circles!!

Thanks for the help guys but I guess I wont ger to see this one through....


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

That's terrible!
One of my client's had a nice rack switch with 24ports, which had an ethernet cable of 5 meters going to a retail hub, with 3 computers linking off that. There were 30 computers, and about 8 retail hubs! What was the guy thinking?! LOL

But... this client is also hard to get money out of! I don't like going there but hey its money. I'm changing terms of payment soon enough ! LOL.

Just did work on the network Friday and she said that the cheque was in the safe, and the account guy has 1 key, she has the other "so i don't spend too much over the weekend"... The accounts guy has said he has sent the cheque, oh well!

I think you need to give firm grounds in the beginning! State an estimate of time, money and anything else. Charge by the hour and not by the job!


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

HAHA!
I just found this video about client's not wanting to pay - think its true!
Have a look 

http://www.marialanger.com/2009/06/09/just-say-no-to-troublesome-clients/


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ive also heard this guy lay into his employees and watch them walk away shaking their heads. I bet he goes through staff like crazy and seriously think the problem is with them. 

As far as payment goes, this looks like his M.O. He gets a little work done then *****es and refuses to pay. Then goes to another tech..... 

Apparantly he called my boss saying we broke his exchange system and the whole office could not receive emails at all... So I sent an email from a different email address that he wouldnt recognize and lo and behold... guess who replied right away??!!


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

his M.O? lol.

HAH! the email is funny.. lol.

thing is, im self-employed, so i'm not backed by no boss... but also means i can just walk when she gets too much, haha!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

FWIW, if the zone was stored in AD, and it sounds like it was, the integrity of the directory should be questioned, or perhaps the DNS zones simply weren't being replicated to the DC that was serving as a DNS server.


----------

